# Early Toro 732 ??? Opinions wanted on functionality/ease of use/etc...



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Due to the paint scheme and chute, I'd say it's an early 732
Please confirm...

I'm thinking about this one for a summer project, but if they are underpowered and hard to handle beasts (even with functional wheel clutches), then I'll look for another project.

Any thoughts on operating a 732 or 832 ? 
I need the slowest speed to be "slow", not a moderate walking speed.
Not 10ft in 3-4 secs, that's too fast.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Thinking out loud here; 

perhaps a larger tire and rim would help with slowing it down if it is three speeds forward and one reverse speed if you think its operating at too fast a forward speed BUUUUUT,

I am thinking you have a candidate for a frankenstein blower like Geno's frankenstein snow blower.

I say that especially with that beautiful closed cross auger assembly that it has. The impeller would probably cast snow at least 3 times as far as Genos as it will be that much faster with the snow discharge.

As old as the tires are you will need new ones and you could probably find them quickly at Palmetto tire easily.

The Carlisle snow hogs may not work if the stub shaft is short with these rims but you would need to measure the distances before investing in the tires as you have to have tread clearance from side to side.

If you can find a snow hog tire the size of the ones on the snow blower you will be in good shape.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

more like poorly repainted 732. but yes it is an earlier model. i mean seriously, you can see the outline from the masking tape on the toro logo


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Larger dia tires would make it run faster in all the "gears"

with the individual wheel clutches and the low slung chute control it'll be quite the frantic scene, like operating an old steam shovel 

ie not very much fun

A Toro that's ten years newer would be a better candidate to spend $ and time on, IMO

.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the information...
This is just one of many blowers I'm sure to find over the next few months.

Looking more closely at the photos, I think I can find something better maintained if I'm patient.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* If any one thinks you can swap the tires and rims oot with the later model TOROS. You are DEAD WRONG!!!!! they run a totally different clutch set up in the later years. best any one could do if find some new style tires in the same size as those.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*And that is a 1971 model year. all parts for those are now NLA!!!!!! *


----------

